

Tilera's 100-core processors take on Sandy Bridge - DanielRibeiro
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-20073329-92/tileras-100-core-processors-take-on-sandy-bridge/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
cultureulterior
Anyone know anything about pricing? I hate companies that are like, "we want
you to buy, but only if you take 20 minutes to talk to this moronic salesman
to find out the price"

